
Why Vanilla JavaScript Doesn’t Cut It - labwire
https://peterhrynkow.com/javascript/2019/07/13/why-frameworks.html?v=2
======
tcarn
Good read, so many people forget the problems of plain vanilla js as they
knock all the new frameworks out there.

~~~
labwire
Thanks for reading!

